# herpetology courses



## JD GECKO (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone know of any place that offers herpotology courses or apprenticeships in the south west area??

cheers all


----------



## wakehamthenick (Jun 17, 2008)

My house


----------



## JD GECKO (Jun 10, 2008)

oh haha very funny. :lol2:


----------

